# reads usb modem as cd drive



## donnamaree (Jan 17, 2010)

Since changing the harddrive in the pc, it wont install the usb wirelss modem. It shows up in the tray as the correct thing - Huawei E220 HSDPA USB modem - but when you go into my computer, it shows up as a cd drive???? I know that the modem is ok as it works on the laptop. Can someone please tell me how to fix this??????? Thanks heaps


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to install the drivers for this modem.


----------



## donnamaree (Jan 17, 2010)

The drivers are in the modem and i cant instal them because in my computer it shows up as a cd drive and not the modem.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Are you sure then when I shows up as a CD drive the drivers aren't on the CD that appears? I've seen some devices that do that, they expect you to have them autostart and install. Did you try to browse to the CD drive in My Computer and see what it contains?


----------



## donnamaree (Jan 17, 2010)

I have looked at that and it's empty. 

Normally what happens when you plug it in the first time, the modem autoruns and installs the required software. But not now. It shows up as the device in the tray on the bottom right, but doesn't install and shows up as cd drive in my computer. The only thing that was changed was the hard drive so i really don't know why its doing this.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What does their support say?


----------



## donnamaree (Jan 17, 2010)

that its a setting in the computer...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*First step, Start, Programs, Accessories, System Tools, System Restore. Create a restore point and name it something like "Before USB Fix". This is to bail you out if something goes wrong during the following process and makes things worse.*

Create a file with NOTEPAD containing the following lines and save it as FIX.REG

You should have 3 boxes on the bottom in NOTEPAD.
1)Filename : fix.reg
2)Save as type: all files
3)Encoding: ANSI
If you do not change it from txt type to All files type, then the file will actually be fixcd.reg.txt, this won't accomplish the desired result.

-------------------------- Use text after this line --------------------------------
REGEDIT4
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Environment]"DEVMGR_SHOW_NONPRESENT_DEVICES"="1"

-------------------------- Use text before this line --------------------------------

Double click on FIX.REG and say yes to the Merge Into Registry question.

Unplug ALL USB devices.
Open Device Manager.
View, Show Hidden Devices.
Uninstall all devices under USB Controllers.
Uninstall all devices under Disk Drives that you know are not present.
Uninstall all devices under Storage Volumes. Say no to any reboot prompts until you are finished. Also, if a Storage Volume doesn't uninstall, ignore it and move to the next one.
If you have a yellow ? with unknown devices, uninstall all of the entries there as well.

When this is done, reboot TWICE.

Reconnect the USB devices and see if they're recognized properly.

NOTE: If you have a USB keyboard and/or mouse, you'll have to modify the instructions and leave enough parts for those to function. I don't have one yet, so I haven't had time to modify the instructions.


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

I installed a USB dongle (Orange) on a laptop on Saturday. I noticed during the installation process that it came up as a CD rom drive, at one point. But the installation continued beyond that and everything did work fine. The process took quite a while though, longer than I was expecting, a good 5 minutes anyway.
Maybe the installation process did not finish completely for you ?
Sorry this is not a solution for you, but thought I'd share a similar experience.


----------



## donnamaree (Jan 17, 2010)

I did evderything that you said johnwill and still have the same problem. Its so stupid. In my computer it shows up as cd rom (and yet there is only a dvd drive installed) and in device manager under disk drives it lists it as Huawei E220 HSDPA USB modem along with the dvd drive, and it says that the device is working properly. The modem also flashes as if its working also. 

Thanks for that clyde. I'll might even try just letting it sit there for a while and see if by any strange chance it decides to work.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm not sure what to suggest next. :smile:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I've seen these before. The device has dual function as a storage device and a communications device. The fact that it shows as a CD drive means you can install the drivers from there.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, she said the "CD" appears empty, I already suggested that. :wink:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Ah, didn't see that.


----------



## donnamaree (Jan 17, 2010)

Not to worry guys, can't get it sorted so we are getting cable instead which should fix all the problems, lol. Thank you for all your help


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sorry we couldn't beat this one into submission. :smile:


----------



## donnamaree (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah it is a pity, but there always has to be one prpblem child. I appreciate everyones input. I didn't even get a responce from the 3 other forums I posted it on. Thats gotta count for something


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

At least we'll talk to you, even though we don't have much to say. :grin:


----------

